# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  بخور جبل علي بالجملة

## أم غزووله

مرحبا خواتي 
اذا حد تقدر توفر بخور جبل علي بالجملة لوحده من السعودية ولها نسبه حلوة من الحرمة تتواصل وياي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## مراكش2006

إن شاء الله تلاقين طلبك ربي يوفقك

----------


## ام غايوتى

كم حبة تبا ؟؟؟
وهل تبا هذى العلبة والا الثانية ؟؟

----------


## درب البنفسج

بالتوفيق اختي ...

----------


## أم غزووله

> كم حبة تبا ؟؟؟
> وهل تبا هذى العلبة والا الثانية ؟؟





الثانيه حبيبتي

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

بكم البخور؟

----------


## فتاة مزيد

ڛبحآڹ آڷڷـہ .. آڷحمدڷڷـہ .. آڷڷـہ أڪبر
ڛبحآڹ آڷڷـہ .. آڷحمدڷڷـہ .. آڷڷـہ أڪبر
ڛبحآڹ آڷڷـہ .. آڷحمدڷڷـہ .. آڷڷـہ أڪبر
ڛبحآڹ آڷڷـہ .. آڷحمدڷڷـہ .. آڷڷـہ أڪبر
ڛبحآڹ آڷڷـہ .. آڷحمدڷڷـہ .. آڷڷـہ أڪبر
ڛبحآڹ آڷڷـہ .. آڷحمدڷڷـہ .. آڷڷـہ أڪبر

----------

